# ING Direct no está respaldado por el Banco de España



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (19 May 2008)

Hola

Acabo de venir de una sucursal del Barclays y una asesora comercial me ha preguntado por dónde tengo domiciliada la nómina.
Me ha comentado que, al ser ING holandesa, no está respaldada por el Banco de España, y al decirme esto lo ha hecho por "seguridad".

Quiere decir que si quiebra ING no te abonan la garantía de 20.000€ desde el Banco de España.

No sé, pero no me lo acabo de creer....


----------



## floren (19 May 2008)

No te lo paga el banco de españa, te lo paga el banco de holanda que es donde tiene garantizado los 20.000 euros. 
Eso tengo entendido yo.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (19 May 2008)

floren dijo:


> No te lo paga el banco de españa, te lo paga el banco de holanda que es donde tiene garantizado los 20.000 euros.
> Eso tengo entendido yo.



Eso sí que lo dijo la chica pero... crees que el Banco de Holanda tiene el dinero suficiente para respaldar los fondos de toda la gente EN EL MUNDO que tiene una cuenta ING??

Lo dudo. Lo siento, pero no me cuadra...

Alguien lo sabe con certeza?


----------



## CaCO3 (19 May 2008)

La chica está en lo cierto, pero se le olvidó decir que está respaldado por el fondo holandés.

Por supuesto que si quiebra ING me imagino que será difícil que pueda cubrir todos los fondos de ING, pero de la misma manera que si quiebra en España un grande como el BBVA, Santader, la Caixa o Caja Madrid.

Y lo de tener domiciliada la nómina es lo de menos: como mucho perderás la última, si quiebra. Lo importante es el total que tengas depositado en ese banco.


----------



## ako (19 May 2008)

Bueno yo hace poco estuve en la central de ING en la calle Costa Rica de Madrid y por curiosidad madmaxista pregunte por el fondo de garatia. Efectivamente ING es sucursal de un banco Holandes y cubre el 100% de los primeros 20.000 euros y *el 90% de los siguientes 20.000* es decir en total 36000 euros, mucho más que el fondo de garantia español almenos esto es lo que me comento el empleado con el que hable.

Creo que a veces ,y me incluyo el primero, el miedo que tenemos a que esto pete raya lo paranoico sobretodo si tu dejas llevar por la doctrina madmaxista de burbuja.info aunque toda precaución es poca tampoco hay que exagerar.

.


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (19 May 2008)

ako dijo:


> Bueno yo hace poco estuve en la central de ING en la calle Costa Rica de Madrid y por curiosidad madmaxista pregunte por el fondo de garatia. Efectivamente ING es sucursal de un banco Holandes y cubre el 100% de los primeros 20.000 euros y *el 90% de los siguientes 20.000* es decir en total 36000 euros, mucho más que el fondo de garantia español almenos esto es lo que me comento el empleado con el que hable.
> 
> Creo que a veces ,y me incluyo el primero, el miedo que tenemos a que esto pete raya lo paranoico sobretodo si tu dejas llevar por la doctrina madmaxista de burbuja.info aunque toda precaución es poca tampoco hay que exagerar.
> 
> .



Yo no creo en que quiebren los bancos, y muchos menos ING Direct, lo que me preocuparía es que una comercial de otro banco me mintiese sobre ING... para captar fondos.
Ése es el punto central del hilo.


----------



## ako (19 May 2008)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Yo no creo en que quiebren los bancos, y muchos menos ING Direct, lo que me preocuparía es que una comercial de otro banco me mintiese sobre ING... para captar fondos.
> Ése es el punto central del hilo.



Si en eso tienes razón, yo abrí un hilo en el foro principal sobre el comentario que me hizo el director de un BoBoVA precisamente diciendome que "cuidado donde metia el dinero porque podria quebrar", me parece de una bajeza intentar asurtar a la gente asi para quedarse con la pasta y más sin ni siquiera saber de que banco hablaba.


----------



## arrhenius (19 May 2008)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Eso sí que lo dijo la chica pero... crees que el Banco de Holanda tiene el dinero suficiente para respaldar los fondos de toda la gente EN EL MUNDO que tiene una cuenta ING??
> 
> Lo dudo. Lo siento, pero no me cuadra...
> 
> Alguien lo sabe con certeza?



Y que tiene que ver que opere en mas paises para que pueda cubrir o no?

Acaso tu crees que el fondo español tiene para cubrir los 20.000 de todo el mundo si quiebran el santander o el bbv?

El fondo de garantia holandes a mi me da mas confianza y ademas me cubre 36000€ en vez de 20.000, asi que estoy relativamente tranquilo.

Vamos, esta tan seguro (o inseguro) como en otro banco


----------



## vladdem (19 May 2008)

http://www.ingdirect.es/html/estructura.asp?seccion=7&subseccion=1&opcion1=3



> 7.- ¿MIS FONDOS EN ING DIRECT ESTÁN CUBIERTOS POR EL FONDO DE GARANTIA DE DEPÓSITOS?
> 
> Si, ING DIRECT pertenece al Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos Holandés con una garantía del 100% para los primeros 20.000 euros y del 90% para los 20.000 euros siguientes por cliente (aproximadamente 6,3 millones de pesetas).
> 
> Además de la anterior cobertura, los depósitos de valores de los clientes del servicio Broker Directo, cuentan con una garantía adicional y no excluyente con la cobertura de efectivo, de 20.000 euros por cliente.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (19 May 2008)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Yo no creo en que quiebren los bancos, y muchos menos ING Direct, lo que me preocuparía es que una comercial de otro banco me mintiese sobre ING... para captar fondos.
> Ése es el punto central del hilo.




precisamente para captar fondos me han dicho mas o menos lo mismo que a ti o incluso un poco mas diciendo que ING estaba a punto de quebrar

de las entidades que me lo han dicho ha sido: Ibercaja, Caja España, Banesto y Caja Madrid (a veces comerciales o a veces directores)

desconozco si esto se lo dirán en los cursillos de formación interna


----------



## Kabuto (19 May 2008)

a mí me dijeron en la CAM que hacerse de ING era sólo complicaciones, sobre todo a la hora de darse baja. Me pusieron el ejemplo de lo que cuesta "darse de baja de un proveedor de internet"

que rastreros... pensé.


----------



## ajripa (19 May 2008)

El mismo comentario me hicieron a mi en el Santander hace un par de años para que no llevara las pelas de la cuenta.


----------



## Tezifon (19 May 2008)

ME FIO MÁS DEL BANCO DE HOLANDA QUE DEL BCE


----------



## Carlos SS (21 May 2008)

*Mi calcetín*

Pues que queréis que os diga:
yo tengo el dinero en un calcetín que está avalado por mi madre "la costurera": en caso de que haya un agujero ella me lo cose enseguida.

Todo es cuestión de elegir una dependencia u otra.


----------



## arrhenius (21 May 2008)

Carlos SS dijo:


> Pues que queréis que os diga:
> yo tengo el dinero en un calcetín que está avalado por mi madre "la costurera": en caso de que haya un agujero ella me lo cose enseguida.
> 
> Todo es cuestión de elegir una dependencia u otra.



Y si entra un ladron en casa y se lleva el calcetin quien te respalda?


----------



## euro (21 May 2008)

A ver no nos pongamos nerviosos y ojo al dato.Tengo cuenta en ing y no tengo ningun interes comercial con ellos, todo al contrario.A nosotros nos interesa que salgan bancos como banesto, que ofrezcan mas que ing, pero a los demas bancos todo lo contrario porque es competencia e intentan contrarestar con mentirijillas que algo de verdad llevan pero no toda.
ING fue el primer banco que invento o realizo las ote (orden de traspaso en efectivo) para que no tuvieramos que gastar en transferencias a lo que luego se han sumado otros. Picar en este enlace y tendreis todas las dudas resueltas para los que os han informado que si quiebra nadie responde, responde el Banco nacional de holanda o sea el gobierno holandes. Y en holanda si quiebra el bbva responde el banco de españa Por cierto que BARCLAYS ES UN BANCO DE INGLATERRA y ¿QUIEN RESPONDE preguntale a la comercial.





| Inicio | www.bde.es | English | Mapa web | Contacto | Buscar ENTIDADES 
PRODUCTOS BANCARIOS 
TIPO DE INTERÉS 
COMISIONES BANCARIAS 
QUEJAS Y RECLAMACIONES 
DERECHOS DE LOS CLIENTES 
GARANTÍA DE DEPÓSITOS 
¿Qué son y para qué
sirven?¿Qué fondos de garantía
existen?¿Qué entidades están
adheridas?¿Cuánto dinero garantizan?¿Cómo se financian?Preguntas más frecuentesCENTRAL DE RIESGOS (CIRBE) 
NOTICIAS PREGUNTAS FRECUENTES SIMULADORES ENLACES DE INTERÉS GLOSARIO IMPRIMIR GARANTÍA DE DEPÓSITOS > PREGUNTAS MÁS 
FRECUENTES > PREGUNTAS FRECUENTES SOBRE LA GARANTÍA DE DEPÓSITOS

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿Están garantizados los ahorros depositados en una entidad? ¿Hasta qué cantidad? 
Los depósitos en dinero están garantizados hasta un máximo por depositante de 20.000 euros. El Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos (FGD) devolverá el importe garantizado de los depósitos, en los siguientes casos: 
Declaración de concurso de acreedores (procedimiento que ha sustituido a la quiebra y a la suspensión de pagos).
Impago de los depósitos vencidos y exigibles. El Banco de España debe declarar que la situación financiera de la entidad hace imposible su devolución en un futuro inmediato.
Asimismo, y con independencia de lo anterior, están garantizados los depósitos en valores e instrumentos financieros confiados a una entidad de crédito, también hasta un importe máximo de 20.000 euros. El FGD hará efectiva la garantía cuando: 
La entidad de crédito haya sido declarada en concurso de acreedores y esa situación implique la suspensión de la devolución de los valores o instrumentos financieros.
El Banco de España declare que la entidad de crédito no puede cumplir las obligaciones que tiene con los inversores.
Los beneficiarios de las garantías son los depositantes o inversores, ya sean personas físicas o jurídicas. La garantía se aplica por depositante, aunque tenga varios depósitos o un mismo depósito tenga más de un titular. El FGD debe pagar en los tres meses siguientes a que se produzcan los casos indicados. Este plazo puede ampliarse por motivos excepcionales y con autorización del Banco de España. 
¿Están obligadas las entidades españolas a estar adheridas al Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos? ¿Y las entidades extranjeras que operan en España? ¿Quién responde de los ahorros depositados en una sucursal extranjera? 
Las entidades de crédito españolas (bancos, cajas de ahorro y cooperativas de crédito) inscritas en el Registro de Entidades del Banco de España están obligadas, por ley, a adherirse al Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos (FGD). Hay tres: uno para bancos, otro para cajas de ahorros y otro para cooperativas de crédito. Sus características son muy similares. En el caso de las sucursales de entidades de la Unión Europea (UE), la garantía de los depósitos y valores queda cubierta en su país de origen, ya que la normativa comunitaria establece una cantidad mínima de 20.000 euros, que es la que está vigente en España. No obstante, hay circunstancias en las que esa garantía puede ser complementada por los fondos españoles. Las sucursales de entidades de países no miembros de la UE están obligadas legalmente a adherirse al FGD español cuando los depósitos o valores depositados en dichas sucursales, no estén cubiertos por un sistema de garantía en el país de origen. También están obligadas a la adhesión cuando la garantía del país de origen sea inferior a la de España, a fin de cubrir la diferencia. El Boletín Oficial del Estado publica cada año una relación de las entidades adscritas a cada uno de los tres fondos. Esta información está también disponible en Internet ( www.fgd.es ). 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En caso de no encontrar su pregunta o su duda entre las detalladas en esta sección, puede ponerse en contacto con el Portal a través de nuestra dirección de correo electrónico: clientebanca@bde.es 


OTRAS PREGUNTAS FRECUENTES 

Aviso legal Accesibilidad© 2006 Banco de España


----------



## euro (21 May 2008)

Más información
Saludos





http://www.bde.es/clientebanca/entidades/pueden/extranjeras.htm


----------



## euro (23 May 2008)

Vuelvo a postear para que no se pierda en el olvido.


----------



## Naur (24 May 2008)

ako dijo:


> Bueno yo hace poco estuve en la central de ING en la calle Costa Rica de Madrid y por curiosidad madmaxista pregunte por el fondo de garatia. Efectivamente ING es sucursal de un banco Holandes y cubre el 100% de los primeros 20.000 euros y *el 90% de los siguientes 20.000* es decir en total 36000 euros, mucho más que el fondo de garantia español almenos esto es lo que me comento el empleado con el que hable.
> 
> Creo que a veces ,y me incluyo el primero, el miedo que tenemos a que esto pete raya lo paranoico sobretodo si tu dejas llevar por la doctrina madmaxista de burbuja.info aunque toda precaución es poca tampoco hay que exagerar.



Una pequeña aclaración.
El 90% de los siguientes 20.000 significa que si tienes 40.000 o más solo te cubrira 38.000.
Si tienes 20.000 te cubre los 20.000
Pero si tienes 21.000 te cubre 20.900 (el primer bloque entero y del segundo solo el 90%).

Así que no se de donde sacas los 36000, pero me lo imagino (90% de 40.000).

Saludos


----------



## skipyy (25 May 2008)

Algunos de los que atienden en los bancos es que se las dan de listillos.

En el Caja Madrid me dispuse a sacar un dinero y me dijo que tuviera cuidado con openbank, que no era seguro, le dije que era del grupo santander y me dijo, "por eso", por eso que! me estás diciendo que va a estar más seguro en la caja esta que en el santander, si el santander cae da igual donde esté el dinero porque entonces la cosa estará muy jodida y quizás ni te preocupes por el dinero.


----------



## arathir (28 Dic 2009)

juanantz dijo:


> El otro día me preguntaba si hubiera corralito en España, ¿afectaría a los bancos como ING que no es español?
> 
> Si al fin y al cabo este banco tiene sus cuenta saneadas...
> 
> ¿Alguna idea?



alguien sabe con certeza la respueta a la pregunta arriba mencionada?

como está tan de moda la vuelta de la peseta...


----------



## cujo (28 Dic 2009)

en España, segun Zapatero, te aseguran 100.000€....
Pero claro, el fondo de garantia de depositos daria para respaldar los ahorros de una entidad pequeña como mucho....
Mejor 20.000 euros holandeses en mano que 100.000 euros españoles volando.


----------



## arathir (28 Dic 2009)

entonces si españa peta y sale del €, tendría asegurados 20.000 euros?


----------



## jose_80 (28 Dic 2009)

en Holanda también son 100.000 €.

Este post ya era antiguo de mayo de 2008


----------



## arathir (28 Dic 2009)

si es algo antiguo... pero mi duda era que si en un hipotético caso de que España saliera del Euro, que pasaría con los ahorros que se tuviera en la entidad holandesa, si pasarían a euros o automaticamente pasarían a neopesetas o lo que inventaran.

gracias.


----------



## alpha (28 Dic 2009)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Yo no creo en que quiebren los bancos, y muchos menos ING Direct, *lo que me preocuparía es que una comercial de otro banco me mintiese sobre ING*... para captar fondos.
> Ése es el punto central del hilo.



Y directores de sucursal tambien.

Acuerdate "ifyuarjierisbicosyuaragüinner"


----------



## paco jones (28 Dic 2009)

*EL GRUPO ING EN PERDIDAS DE ENERO A SEPTIEMBRE DE 2009*

Aunque ING publica que en el tercer trimestre han ganado dinero sin embargo de enero a septiembre acumulan pérdidas por 223 millones de euros. Esto es debido sobre todo a que en el primer trimestre de 2009 perdió muchísimo dinero.


El grupo ING ganó 499 millones en el tercer trimestre, frente a las pérdidas de 478 millones del mismo trimestre de 2008. Sin embargo, en lo que va de 2009, el grupo holandés acumula unas pérdidas de 223 millones, frente a los beneficios de 2.982 millones de 2008.

ING triplica su beneficio bruto en España al ganar 65 millones hasta septiembre - Expansión.com


----------



## Ulisses (28 Dic 2009)

arathir dijo:


> si es algo antiguo... pero mi duda era que si en un hipotético caso de que España saliera del Euro, que pasaría con los ahorros que se tuviera en la entidad holandesa, si pasarían a euros o automaticamente pasarían a neopesetas o lo que inventaran.
> 
> gracias.




El Banco de España tiene las atribuciones legales y necesarias para intervenir ING. 

La respuesta a tus preguntas es que, si pretendes salvaguardar tus ahorros en euros ante una posible intervención, tendrías que contratar una cuenta de ING en Francia, Bélgica o Alemania, por ejemplo. Pero no es un procedimiento sencillo y ya se ha abierto un hilo sobre ello. 

En el caso de Francia, creo recordar que necesitas un domicilio en ese país.

En cuanto a la solvencia de ING, tambié se ha hablado mucho en el foro. Por el momento, este mismo mes, ING ha devuelto 10.000 millones de euros al estado holandés y prevé deshacerse de sus empresas de seguros para garantizar su seguridad financiera y su solvencia a largo plazo.

El estado Holandés inyectó ese dinero comprando acciones del banco, un total de 20.000 millones. Es decir, todos los holandeses son propietarios, a día de hoy, de 10.000 millones que están en el pasivo de ING.

Lo que cabe preguntarse son dos cosas que, a dia de hoy, yo no tengo claras:

1º De los miles de millones de euros que el estado español ha inyectado a la banca de este país, cuánto ha tocado a cada uno y dónde figuran en su contabilidad.

2º ING ha devuelto la mitad a dia de hoy. Pero no sabemos con certeza si, en algún momento, los grandes bancos que tienen su domicilio social en España contaban con devolver ese dinero que legítimamente pertenece a todos los españoles y que estamos pagando merced a una brutal subida de impuestos.

Hay una serie de diferencias sutiles entre la banca judía y la banca holandesa. Conviene recordar ese viejo adagio que dice:

"Un holandés es alguien capaz de comprar algo a un judío y vendérselo a un escocés"


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Dic 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> 2º ING ha devuelto la mitad a dia de hoy. Pero no sabemos con certeza si, en algún momento, los grandes bancos que tienen su domicilio social en España contaban con devolver ese dinero que legítimamente pertenece a todos los españoles y que estamos pagando merced a una brutal subida de impuestos.



Muy buena pregunta Ulisses. A ver que nos responde Paco Jones. 

Personalmente creo que la diferencia entre ING y el resto de la banca española está clara. Por una parte mejor trato al cliente y profesionalidad, y no te cuelan comisiones ni sorpresas. Por otra parte una transparencia desconocida en la banca española. Esto ultimo es lo que más se aprecia.


----------



## arathir (28 Dic 2009)

gracias ulisses.

pues estamos jodidos igualmente.


----------



## Ulisses (28 Dic 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Muy buena pregunta Ulisses. A ver que nos responde Paco Jones.
> 
> Personalmente creo que la diferencia entre ING y el resto de la banca española está clara. Por una parte mejor trato al cliente y profesionalidad, y no te cuelan comisiones ni sorpresas. Por otra parte una transparencia desconocida en la banca española. Esto ultimo es lo que más se aprecia.



Hablando de transparencia....hace unos días acabé de leer el libro de Josep Manuel Novoa "Bancos Banqueros Bandidos" en el que este gran periodista, que ha estado presente en numerosos procesos concursales, nos da unas pinceladas sobre la honestidad de la banca española y de las compañías de seguros que gestionan.

La irrupción de ING en la captación del ahorro en España ha supuesto un antes y un después para los depositarios de este país. No ha habido año en el que, desde las mas altas instancias, se hacía correr el bulo de que ING iba a ser intervenido. Yo recuerdo, incluso, cuando alguien muy próximo a la D.G. de la Policía y la Guardia Civil me aseguraba que era cuestión de horas...

Personalmente creo que si ING ha sido capaz de sobrevivir a las malas artes de la competencia y a los políticos españoles, mis depósitos están a buen recaudo con ellos aunque un día pueda perderlos.

Recomiendo vivamente la lectura de otro libro del Sr. Novoa: "El poder". Es un relato pormenorizado de cómo, desde 1982 se asaltó la banca española para crear un monopolio colosal dónde la avaricia y las malas artes son el pan de cada día desde entonces. 

Un análisis detallado del caso Banesto y del Banco de Valladolid nos dan una idea de la brutal corrupción del sistema político y financiero español. Por cierto, guarda el asunto grandes paralelismos con la forma de actuar de Goldman Sachs y otras entidades americanas de esa ralea.

Finalmente, señor Arathir, si no dispone usted de la posibilidad de abrir una cuenta en el extranjero, haga usted como yo y no se meta en política (eso decía Franco con hiriente ironía) Tome el 10 % de sus ahorros y compre unas monedas de oro con esa cantidad. Se sentirá mucho más seguro, créame.


----------



## Terroeuribor (28 Dic 2009)

Ante el miedo diversificar por muchas entidades y países. 
El riesgo es menor.


----------



## paco jones (28 Dic 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Muy buena pregunta Ulisses. A ver que nos responde Paco Jones.
> 
> Personalmente creo que la diferencia entre ING y el resto de la banca española está clara. Por una parte mejor trato al cliente y profesionalidad, y no te cuelan comisiones ni sorpresas. Por otra parte una transparencia desconocida en la banca española. Esto ultimo es lo que más se aprecia.



Se entiende por inyectar aportar un capital que compute como recursos propios de la entidad (una especie de acción preferente). Así el estado pasa a ser accionista de la entidad con el riesgo que ello conlleva.

En España no se ha producido todavía en esta crisis ninguna inyección.
La única que se plantea hasta este momento en el FROB pero ya véis que todavía está un poco verde y nadie ha recibido todavía dinero.

El que diga que esto no es cierto es que confunde el tocino con la velocidad.


----------



## isla perejil (28 Dic 2009)

Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Yo no creo en que quiebren los bancos, y *muchos menos ING Direct*, lo que me preocuparía es que una comercial de otro banco me mintiese sobre ING... para captar fondos.
> Ése es el punto central del hilo.



pues creo que ing tuvo problemas en Holanda y el gobierno tuvo que darle ayuditas a este banco, es más, creo que un banco pequenno de por alli se ha ido al garete...

si cae, me imagino que la gente de aqui tendrá que ir a Holanda a pedir ayudita... si es que el gobierno holandes está de acuerdo en ayudarle...


----------



## Ulisses (28 Dic 2009)

paco jones dijo:


> se entiende por inyectar aportar un capital que compute como recursos propios de la entidad (una especie de acción preferente). Así el estado pasa a ser accionista de la entidad con el riesgo que ello conlleva.
> 
> en españa no se ha producido todavía en esta crisis ninguna inyección.
> la única que se plantea hasta este momento en el frob pero ya véis que todavía está un poco verde y nadie ha recibido todavía dinero.
> ...



pasopalabra ¡:8:


----------



## paco jones (28 Dic 2009)

Veo que ulisses no distingue el tocino de la velocidad.


----------



## andion (28 Dic 2009)

No os deseo ningún mal, pero ojala que quiebren todos.


----------



## paco jones (28 Dic 2009)

Risco dijo:


> Lo puedes llamar como quieras, pero sin tecnicismos: Si el gobierno español no hubiera puesto pasta, habríamos visto quiebras.



No es lo mismo porque el estado no ha entrado en el capital de ninguna entidad, al menos de momento.

Un ejemplo:
Dar un aval a una emisión, por ejemplo, obliga a la entidad a pagar al estado dinero por dar el aval y la entidad no recibe del estado ni un euro, sino de los inversores que compran sus títulos en los mercados.
Este tipos de medidas han buscado dar liquidez pero no han reforzado nada la solvencia por no ser recursos propios.

¿aún hay alguien que no lo entiende?


----------



## lordloki (29 Dic 2009)

paco jones dijo:


> No es lo mismo porque el estado no ha entrado en el capital de ninguna entidad, al menos de momento.
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> Dar un aval a una emisión, por ejemplo, obliga a la entidad a pagar al estado dinero por dar el aval y la entidad no recibe del estado ni un euro, sino de los inversores que compran sus títulos en los mercados.
> ...



Pongamos que no hablamos de CCM claro...


----------



## corralita (29 Dic 2009)

Hay algunas cosas que matizar.

Si se tiene miedo de que quiebren bancos/cajas, sin duda la mejor opción es ING, ya que el dinero te lo dará un país solvente, no un país quebrado, aparte de que ING da más, y no cobra comisiones.

Aunque ahora dirá pacojones que no tiene holanda FDG, bla bla bla

En cambio, si se tiene miedo a una salida de euro, o cualquier artimaña del gobierno para confiscar, devaluar, etc.. el dinero lo harían igual en ING.

En esto nadie te puede dar una respuesta, hasta que pase. Incluso aunque haya leyes, y fuera ilegal, tardarían años los tribunales en dictar sentencia

Pacojones trabaja en el BBVA. Si te has dado cuenta, sus mensajes se reparten, entre saltar a cualquier intento de ¡Peligro, españa se hunde!, para que no saquemos el dinero de aquí, y sus ataques al Banco Santander (competencia) e ING (competencia). Tiene miles de mensajes con la misma historia, y parece que quien le paga y a él, le importa poco que la gente se de cuenta de forma tan descarada.

En resumen: Mejor ING que cualquier otro banco, pero si tienes dudas, mejor ni en ING. Argentina está muy cerca, recuerdalo cada noche cuando te acuestes, y si te entra angustia de lo que podía pasar, ya sabes qué debes hacer

De nada


----------



## Ulisses (29 Dic 2009)

Nada que añadir a lo dicho por Corralita. Excelente post.

Tan sólo decir que si yo fuese el responsable de marketing de ING introduciría una cláusula nueva en las condiciones generales de contratación, en el sentido de garantizar los depósitos en euros, en Derechos Especiales de Giro o su valor en oro en el caso de una posible intervención.

Sólo con hacer mención a la palabra intervención, ING captaría miles de millones de euros de los ahorroadores españoles y acabaríamos cuanto antes con esta agonía financiera que nos arruinará a todos.

Saludos a los del BBVA.


----------



## brunorro (29 Dic 2009)

paco jones dijo:


> No es lo mismo porque el estado no ha entrado en el capital de ninguna entidad, al menos de momento.
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> Dar un aval a una emisión, por ejemplo, obliga a la entidad a pagar al estado dinero por dar el aval y la entidad no recibe del estado ni un euro, sino de los inversores que compran sus títulos en los mercados.
> ...



A ver, corregidme porque seguramente lo que tengo entendido está demasiado distorsionado.

Método holandés: el estado se convierte en accionista del banco "chungo".
Método español: el estado avala al banco "semiquebrado".

En la posición 1, los beneficios bursátiles que pueda obtener el banco van al estado y es "Vox populi" en qué ha sido empleado ese capital y las plusvalías van a parar al Estado.

En el otro tienes un inmobilizado avalado por deuda pública, que está para "en caso de posible quiebra" inyectarlo en vena a los balances del banco. Si la entidad se recupera, el estado ve un pírrico porcentaje de las ganancias, y el poseedor de la deuda pública menos todavía.

No sé, creo que me gusta más el método holandés... Pero rogaría que algún forero más imparcial que "paco jones" me diga dónde está el error de lo que he dicho (no puede ser tan sencillo ni tan bonito).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2009)

paco jones dijo:


> Se entiende por inyectar aportar un capital que compute como recursos propios de la entidad (una especie de acción preferente). Así el estado pasa a ser accionista de la entidad con el riesgo que ello conlleva.
> 
> En España no se ha producido todavía en esta crisis ninguna inyección.
> La única que se plantea hasta este momento en el FROB pero ya véis que todavía está un poco verde y nadie ha recibido todavía dinero.
> ...



No...si ya sabemos que manosear el diccionario sabéis...

Préstamos con intereses ridículos no son una ayuda???

y las SOCIMI os van a salir rana. Os deseo que os den por el culo!! (os vamos a dar entre todos los españoles por mucho que os proteja el BdE y el bobierno)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2009)

paco jones dijo:


> No es lo mismo porque el estado no ha entrado en el capital de ninguna entidad, al menos de momento.
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> Dar un aval a una emisión, por ejemplo, obliga a la entidad a pagar al estado dinero por dar el aval y la entidad no recibe del estado ni un euro, sino de los inversores que compran sus títulos en los mercados.
> ...




Entendemos que no tenemos porque avalar todos los españoles el timo de las hipotecas de los bancos. 

Un aval vale dinero. Y costará mucho dinero. ¿A cambio de qué se están dando esos avales? ¿Por qué coño el estado no reclama participación en los bancos a los que ayuda?

Avala tú que al menos tienes tu salario que viene de ellos....


----------



## brunorro (29 Dic 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No...si ya sabemos que manosear el diccionario sabéis...
> 
> Préstamos con intereses ridículos no son una ayuda???
> 
> y las SOCIMI os van a salir rana. Os deseo que os den por el culo!! (os vamos a dar entre todos los españoles por mucho que os proteja el BdE y el bobierno)



Entre las preferentes y las SOCIMI, voy a mantener mi pasta alejada de todo banco físico. Las SOCIMI van a ser la estafa de la década ::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2009)

cojoncio dijo:


> la caña que dan los del bbva y el santander con ing ..... por algo será .... cuanta más caña dan más me convencen de no volver ....... gracias por tranquilizarme



Lo mismo pienso. 

Creo que habría que prevenir a instancias superiores del BBVA de la labor de Paco Jones. Igual le dan una patada en el culo...

Si ING fuese un banco español hasta podríamos pensar que pagan a Paco Jones.


----------



## paco jones (29 Dic 2009)

brunorro dijo:


> A ver, corregidme porque seguramente lo que tengo entendido está demasiado distorsionado.
> 
> Método holandés: el estado se convierte en accionista del banco "chungo".
> Método español: el estado avala al banco "semiquebrado".
> ...



Creo que siguen sin entender.

Cuando una empresa se liquida el accionista cobra el último.
Antes que un accionista cobraría un bonista por tanto el riesgo no es el mismo.
Es como decir que es más seguro comprar acciones de un banco que tener un depósito o una emisión de bonos de un banco.

El que siga creyendo que no tengo razón le aconsejo que invierta todo el dinero que tenga en los bancos en acciones de los bancos porque estaría ese incauto pensando que como accionista su dinero está más a salvo.


----------



## brunorro (29 Dic 2009)

paco jones dijo:


> Creo que siguen sin entender.
> 
> Cuando una empresa se liquida el accionista cobra el último.
> Antes que un accionista cobraría un bonista por tanto el riesgo no es el mismo.
> ...



Perdón, pero tenía entendido que, en caso de quiebra de un banco, el último que cobra es quien tiene preferentes, de esas que los hábiles banquitos y cajitas españoles han colocado a sus "mejores" clientes :XX:


----------



## paco jones (30 Dic 2009)

brunorro dijo:


> Perdón, pero tenía entendido que, en caso de quiebra de un banco, el último que cobra es quien tiene preferentes, de esas que los hábiles banquitos y cajitas españoles han colocado a sus "mejores" clientes :XX:



Los últimos son los accionistas, los que tienen preferentes y el dinero de las inyecciones al estilo "holandés".

Todo el resto tienen prioridad sobre ellos... uno que parece que lo va entendiendo


----------



## brunorro (30 Dic 2009)

paco jones dijo:


> Los últimos son los accionistas, los que tienen preferentes y el dinero de las inyecciones al estilo "holandés".
> 
> Todo el resto tienen prioridad sobre ellos... uno que parece que lo va entendiendo



OK. Por no haberme intentado colar preferentes o similares, me quedo con la banca por internet en lugar de la banca tradicional. ING incluída.


----------



## Furby (30 Dic 2009)

Por lo que he leido últimamente, ING no era un banco "chungo". El problema no venía de la división bancaria sino de la de seguros, de hecho, tras haber vendido -no sé si parte o la mayoría- de la última, ya están en disposición de devolver 5.000 millones de euros (la mitad de lo inyectado) al gobierno holandés, lo que demuestra que la división bancaria es sólida y la que estaba trayendo problemas era la otra.

En cualquier caso lo que está claro es que a Holanda no le tiembla el pulso a la hora de ayudar a lo que es su primera entidad financiera por lo que yo no lo veo necesariamente como algo negativo, dado el chaparrón que ha caído.

ING for me.

PD. Ahí va el enlace:

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econ...ones/ayudas/elpepieco/20091027elpepieco_3/Tes


----------



## gabacho (30 Dic 2009)

paco jones dijo:


> Creo que siguen sin entender.
> 
> Cuando una empresa se liquida el accionista cobra el último.
> Antes que un accionista cobraría un bonista por tanto el riesgo no es el mismo.
> ...



Creo que aquí casi todos saben de qué va el juego: Todos el sistema financiero mundial está en quiebra.

- Unos pocos bancos han sido intervenidos y por tanto han perdido los accionistas (mucho) y los directivos (poco). La pasta pública (= avales/riesgo/inflación/impuestos) se va en saneamiento a corto/medio/largo plazo. Aquí ganan (poco) los ahorristas, ya que el saneamiento es atrayendo pasivo con diferenciales por encima del mercado.

- Otros muchos bancos (aquí todos los hispanistaníes) no han sido intervenidos, han tenido acceso a liquidez ilimitada, han cambiado las reglas para maquillar cuentas al por mayor... y esa pasta se ha dedicado exclusivamente al juego de transferencia deuda privada -> deuda pública, rebotar la bolsa, etc, etc... Aquí han ganado brutalmente directivos y accionistas, y como ni siquiera se está evitando el efecto depresivo del credit crunch, a corto-medio plazo todo petará en hispanistán. Por tanto la pasta pública (avales/riesgo/inflación/impuestos) se ha ido ya en el rebote bursátil y los nuevos bonus, y aquí los ahorristas no han ganado nada (y perderán a medio plazo vía impuestos/inflación/socialización de pérdidas).

No creo que en unos bancos se esté mucho más seguro que en otros, ya que los no intervenidos son la mayoría, y por tanto todo el esfuerzo público/monetario se está yendo por el retrete. Pero desde luego no es el mismo "modelo".

Mientras siga con ahorros en papel, preferiré repartir entre bancos "alternativos" cubiertos por fondos de garantía, con modelos no basados en "pido mucho/no doy casi nada/reparto bonus y dividendos a mansalva".


----------



## Ulisses (31 Dic 2009)

Como dice gabacho, no es el mismo "Modelo" de banca. Para hacer un seguimiento del "modelo español" no necesitaríamos un hilo nuevo, sinó un foro en exclusiva.

Hay un asunto que casi nadie ha tocado en el foro y son las sociedades interpuestas por las entidades financieras españolas para estafar miserablemente no sólo a quienes, por su escasa solvencia, no pueden acceder a un préstamo hipotecario, sinó a todos aquellos, españoles o inmigrantes, que carentes de una cultura financiera elemental, no son capaces de distinguir entre los conceptos jurídicos de crédito y préstamo o a los que nadie ha explicado que la multipropiedad sólo es un derecho de uso y no un derecho de propiedad en sí mismo.

De este modo, cuando se ejecutan los créditos o se destapa el fraude, se salva el buen nombre del banco que está detrás de esas sociedades.

Sin ir más lejos, una noticia del día 3 de los corrientes...

*Condena al BBVA por la colocación de préstamos fraudulentos a cuarenta familias de Baleares | Ciutat.es*

La sentencia considera cómplices al BBVA y Blue Milenium del fraude y deberán devolver a los consumidores afectados las cantidades abonadas

TRIBUNALES-. El Juzgado de Primera Instancia número 9 de Palma de Mallorca, en una sentencia del 26 de noviembre de 2009, ha dado la razón a los cerca de 80 consumidores afectados por el fraude cometido por una empresa denominada Blue Milenium en la venta de multipropiedad. 

Así lo informó este jueves el presidente de la Asociación de Consumidores de Baleares (Acuib), Carles Hernández, que explicó que la sociedad Blue Milenium S.L se dedicaba a comercializar derechos de aprovechamiento por turnos de inmuebles de uso turístico que ofrecía a los consumidores demandantes. Dicha empresa se presentaba bajo una apariencia y legitimidad de una entidad especializada de ámbito internacional, lo cual era radicalmente falso. 
En realidad, Blue Milenium era una tapadera societaria creada para cometer una defraudación que terminó convirtiéndose en una estafa masiva. La participación del BBVA en esta estafa, según ha quedado acreditado por la sentencia, reside en que la forma de pago de esta multipropiedad se realizó mediante créditos concedidos "instantáneamente" por el BBVA para la compra de vacaciones en apartamentos "que ni tan siquiera habían sido construidos".

La forma de pago venía constituida por un crédito al consumo que la empresa demandada tenía previamente concertado con la entidad financiera BBVA para financiar la compra, aseguró hoy Hernández. Y, en total, los 40 afectados tuvieron que pagar medio millón de euros, a razón de unos 12.000 euros cada uno, que se convirtieron en 15.000 euros al sumarse los intereses bancarios.

Así, para el presidente de Acuib ésta se ha convertido en "posiblemente la sentencia con mayor número de afectados por multipropiedad" y, además, consideró que es "doblemente importante" por la circunstancia de que pone de manifiesto los incumplimientos de los contratos suscritos entre los afectados y Blue Milenium en el periodo 2000 a 2002, ya que, en la mayoría de casos, no podían disfrutar de la semana de vacaciones prometida en el lugar escogido.

A cambio, este "entramado de empresas sin ningún tipo de actividad, con sólo un nombre y un CIF, que vendían turnos en unos apartamentos que, en algunos casos, ni siquiera habían sido construidos", les ofrecía estancias en establecimientos como el Marriot Son Antem --que nada tiene que ver con la estafa--, situado a sólo 15 kilómetros de Palma, o bien, en complejos turísticos de Illetes que no reunían las condiciones mínimas para disfrutar de unas vacaciones.

TÁCTICAS COMERCIALES

En cuanto a la táctica seguida por Blue Milenium para estafar a sus clientes, se iniciaba con cartas en las que se describían sus fantásticas ofertas, a las que seguían contactos telefónicos y, mediante un adecuado adiestramiento, sus agentes comerciales distinguían el miembro de la pareja o matrimonio más proclive y centraban su actividad sobre él o ella, con el fin de que, más tarde, convenciera al otro.

Esto, a su vez, degeneró en agrias discusiones familiares y numerosos reproches, cuando finalmente se destapó la estafa de multipropiedad, de la que desconoce el beneficiario último, dado que la operación se componía de un tupido entramado de empresas dirigidas por testaferros que ha costado años desvelar y que sólo ha llegado a una persona en concreto, que Hernández no considera que sea la compañía, sino que tiene como función comparecer en los juicios.


----------

